# Well I Can't Change It



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went to a seminar today because they turned their Head I wasn't sure on this Guys name. Found out well after I had gotten home.

Like I told my wife what I did or said there won't matter because they have already forgot about me.

I usually have my wife telling me what is going on but she wasn't interested in this so I was on my own.

big rockpile


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Maybe you could have your wife interpret this post for us...?

Jeff


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude. If it was explained, it would be even more inexplicable.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I hope you got that out of your system, next time remember that --- whatever it was.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

At the seminar there was a guy I didn't know. On another forum they asked if Taylor was there. I took it for granted this was Taylor. So I said he was.

Someone told me Taylor was a girl. I told them when they did introductions they turned their head where I couldn't read their lips and because my wife wasn't there I only got half the seminar.

Oh well I had a good time and nothing can be done on my mess up.

At Church my wife finds the Hymns for me, I just sing along best I can and the sermon my wife helps me with.

Talk on my phone through Text works just fine.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

now I understand


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Okay, I know some of you are thinking this and just don't want to be rude. I'm just going to say it. Some of Rock's posts make sense and are understandable while others may require several readings and interpretations.

I believe that, perhaps, Mrs. Rock is trying to help us out

(Dude. You just. Like. Realized?)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

4tu said:


> now I understand


Sorry I didn't explain on OP I was just bummed.

big rockpile


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> At the seminar there was a guy I didn't know. On another forum they asked if Taylor was there. I took it for granted this was Taylor. So I said he was.
> 
> Someone told me Taylor was a girl. I told them when they did introductions they turned their head where I couldn't read their lips and because my wife wasn't there I only got half the seminar.
> 
> ...


If you have a smart phone, there are some good speech to text apps that could help you out. You can read more about them here https://www.techradar.com/news/best-speech-to-text-app


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

SLFarmMI said:


> If you have a smart phone, there are some good speech to text apps that could help you out. You can read more about them here https://www.techradar.com/news/best-speech-to-text-app


Ok I think my phone has this already just not paying attention when I should.

I have a very good phone. Download Apps only to find later I already have it. 

Thanks
big rockpile


----------

